# heat rating for pink fiberglass insulation



## timmy7649 (Apr 23, 2010)

any one know? just seeing if it is safe for a smoker. thanks in advance.


----------



## hdsmoke (Apr 23, 2010)

More details...personally i wouldnt want fiberglass splinters on my food...

oh yeah, but no, i dont know the heat rating.  The pink stuff doesnt really burn.  The paper does.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 23, 2010)

Are you putting in between your walls? You not going to have it exposed to the cooking chamber? I insulated my smoker with styrofoam insulation with the tinfoil type material on the one side. The foil side is faced into the smoker and then there is tin over that which is the inside of the smoker.


----------



## greechneb (Apr 23, 2010)

It is my understanding that a lot of fiberglass insulation contains formaldehyde - probably not a good thing to have in a smoker. Mineral wool, or Rock wool insulation would probably be a better choice.


----------



## deltadude (Apr 23, 2010)

From: naima.org
However this is for unfaced "no paper backing or foil" real fiberglass.  There is are synthetic insulation batts which are flammable..  

Last, as already pointed out the fiberglass should not be exposed in a cooking area.


----------



## justpassingthru (Apr 23, 2010)

If I remember rightly, pink fiberglass insulation is used in construction and is measured in R value, insulation for smokers is different and is measured in K value, you might want to google it and then check in the yellow pages in your area for prices. 

I built a portable "pit" that used this type of insulation and it was rigid, customer wanted 6" which was over kill, I think 1" was good for 1000°, back then it came in 2'x4' sheets.

Gene


----------



## hernando (Apr 23, 2010)

What kind of smoker are you looking to insulate. Perhaps a Water heater blanket or something liek that wrapped around your smoker externally would work. Just keep the vents open and accessible.


----------



## timmy7649 (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks for the info. i'm doing a freezer build and wanted to insulate it. it will be in between the walls. not exposed. i would never do that.


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 27, 2010)

No on the fiberglass, try this instead-

http://www.rsifibre.com/


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 27, 2010)

So correct me if I am wrong, it is okay to have the stuff in your walls and attic but buried in your freezer/smoker it is not okay? The only thing I would say is if you get 3" insulation and smash it down to fit into your freezer you lower the R value, thereby defeating the purpose of the insulation, it needs air to work. I would look into something else for that reason.


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 28, 2010)

Based on R value and price(especially price) fiberglass insulation is a good choice for home insulation. I don't know what kind of insulation is used in freezers but I do know that fiberglass is never to be used where high heat is encountered. In Fire Stop applications mineral wool(aka rock wool) is used. The link I provided before is for ceramic wool(same idea as the ceramic heat tiles on the Space Shuttle), it comes in bats like the pink stuff and can be used to insulate cookers/stoves.

Check out the 4th picture down from the top here-
http://thesmokering.com/forum/viewto...er=asc&start=0


----------

